# NEC motorhome Bessacar E495



## tony_debs

hi,we have been to the nec today,im about to buy the bessacarr e495 it looks great,has anybody any good or bad experencies,we just love it
thanks,


----------



## ash

Hi we have got Bessacarr 765p , we picked it up on Thursday , we went away at the weekend ,lovely van , we like the light interia and thought the stickers on the outside looked very classy   

Ash & Lynn


----------



## EJB

Perhaps this thread should be moved to a suitable forum :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill

We got our new Bessacarr in March this year. We have had a few minor problems but they are easy fixes and the van has now done over 50 nights away and 4,500 miles since march.



Richard...


----------



## Hezbez

We have an E460 and she's great! Similar to Richard we've done 4500 since March this year (about 40 nights).

Only one problem so far - a bulb failure problem which the dealer easily rectified.

Nice light, airy interior. I particuarly like the U shaped rear lounge - great for relaxing!


----------



## 112433

I have an 06 plate E795
2nd owner for the last year or so, just racked up 10000 miles
really nice and almost full time in it.

problems i've had are;
fridge - freezer door hinge broke - easy fix

RCD panel repaired, as cooling fan had noisy bearing - sargent fixed for appox £100, and although expensive for this, a more serious problem would be fixed for same money so a little unlucky, but fast service.

Front brakes needed discs and pads at 9000 miles, not good but constant nagging of Brownhills eventually got it paid for - just don't touch Brownhills!!

The CD player is rubbish, will randomly turn on, a pain at night. Have no idea how to fix this, but ok at the moment ! - kiss of death?

Dont get me wrong though, i love this MH and would buy the new version tomorrow given 60k!!!


HTH


----------



## Mikemoss

We have an 11-year-old Bessacarr E695 (same layout as today's 495) and it's still in fine fettle at 80,000 miles plus. 

The layout is perfect for us, particularly the chest of drawers-cum-table between the two sofas at the rear, and is positively luxurious for two, comfortable for four and....we've never tried it with six but suspect things would get a bit cramped.

Problems with the habitation side in our four years of ownership have been limited to a frost-damaged kitchen tap (basically our fault for not draining it properly), two blown bulbs and a broken tap in the washroom (caused by a visitor turning it the wrong way).

If the new ones are as well made as this one was then you've nothing to fear and loads to enjoy.


----------



## wallis

*Bessacarr E630*

Hi We bought our E630 at the show last year and have done 4500mls in great comfort. Slight problem with the lid over the drivers/passenger,this has delaminated we think caused by the sunlight through the Heki light , Swift are aware and are dealing with it. Has anybody noticed the noise and fumes when you run the heating and water on 5,this causes the gas to cut in to boost the electric. this has only happened twice and both times we have turned it off and the gas turns itself off and normal heating is resumed. yours wallis


----------



## brianamelia

*bessecar*

We have the very vehicle ,ordered from the show 2007, delivered in May 2008.We had a few teething problems, but nothing worth worrying about, and nothing swift wernt prepared to sort out and certainly nothing in comparison to the hours of fun the family have had
Bri


----------



## tony_debs

thankyou for your views, we have bought today for delivery next march.carnt wait


----------



## Hezbez

tony_debs said:


> thankyou for your views, we have bought today for delivery next march.carnt wait


Congratulations! Bet you're looking forward to March!!!


----------



## tony_debs

carnt wait just, along time to go to be a pround owner of a bessi


----------



## tony_debs

can anyone tell us,does the bessicar e495 suffer with the much spoke about judder, :?


----------



## Hezbez

tony_debs said:


> can anyone tell us,does the bessicar e495 suffer with the much spoke about judder, :?


We have the smaller, 2.2, 100, 5 speed in our E460. We do not appear to have any judder problems.

I am assuming your E495 will have the 2.3 ,130 engine with 6 speed gearbox. From what I've read/heard this model does seem to be the version that sometimes suffers from judder.

I wouldn't panic about it too much though - for every owner who has suffered judder issues I'm pretty sure there are many more who have not had the problem and are very happy with their vans.

If you do have it, I think the Fiat fix is now in place.

I'm sure someone will be along shortly with more experience on this.


----------



## brianamelia

*judder*

we have never suffered from it
Bri


----------

